# LFV-BW und DAFV - Not trifft Elend



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Dezember


*LFV-BW und DAFV
Not trifft Elend​*
Kommentar 

Nun hat also  der Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg einen "Offenen Brief" geschrieben zum teuren und sinnlosen und anglerfeindlichen Wiedereintritt des LFV-BW in den DAFV.

Die ganzen Fragen, die der anglerfeindliche LFV-BW da stellt, hat er selber für die eigene teure und anglerfeindliche (Kon)Fusion ja nie beantwortet, ist Fragen ausgewichen, regiert von oben herab ohne Einbeziehung der Angler.

Dass sich der LFV-BW am Ende des "Offenen Briefes" auch mehr oder weniger noch als Ratgeber für eine erfolgreiche Fusion darstellt
_"Erfolgreiche Professionalisierungsprozesse in Verbänden sind kein Zufall. Und sie sind auch für den DAFV möglich. Gerne bringen wir uns mit unse-rer Erfahrung und Kompetenz ein." _
ist angesichts der Inkompetenz und Anglerfeindlichkeit und bei den vielen Kündigungen auch im LFV-BW nur noch lächerlich.

*Auf Deutsch zu diesem "Offenen Brief":*
Not trifft Elend (austauschbar, wer DAFV und LFV-BW wäre oder sein soll)..

Es wächst zusammen, was zusammen gehört - Anglerfeinde unter sich....

Zum "Offenen Brief":
http://www.lfvbw.de/index.php/2-uncategorised/829-beitritt-in-den-dafv-offener-brief


Thomas Finkbeiner

Weitere Infos zum LFV-BW, sein Versagen und seine Inkompetenz und Anglerfeindlichkeit:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321259
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=311149
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313222
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=314416
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313183
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201519
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316478
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316835
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317659
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317995
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317842
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319118
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319741
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=308169
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=309196
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=315878
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317386
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=318313
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321438


----------



## Eisbär14 (2. November 2016)

*AW: LFV-BW und DAFV - Not trifft Elend*

Not trifft Elend.....
ich war schon beim Bild bedient.Könnte aussehen wie ein Treffen der anonymen Alzheimerfraktion....


----------



## Laichzeit (2. November 2016)

*AW: LFV-BW und DAFV - Not trifft Elend*



> Mit unserem Beitritt werden selbstverständlich zunächst erhebliche Geldmittel der Anglerinnen und Angler aus Baden-Württemberg für eine Interessenvertretung auf Bundesebene zur Verfügung gestellt. Im Gegenzug erwarten wir eine strukturierte, professionelle und erfolgreiche Arbeit auf Bundes- sowie EU-Ebene mit nachvollziehbaren Ergebnissen.



Die Forderungen ähneln stark denen, der im LFVBW organisierten und unzufriedenen Vereinen and den Landesverband.
Wenn der LFVBW für "sein" Geld nur marginale Gegenleistungen bekommen wird, ist das fast wie ein kleiner Rollentausch. Vielleicht bewegt sich dann etwas mehr.

OT: Man beachte die Flyer beim Fischmobil. Ich glaub, das Foto haben sie extra für dich geschossen.:q
https://www.facebook.com/lfvbw/photos/pcb.1280912195272724/1280910185272925/?type=3&theater


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2016)

*AW: LFV-BW und DAFV - Not trifft Elend*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> OT: Man beachte die Flyer beim Fischmobil. Ich glaub, das Foto haben sie extra für dich geschossen.:q
> https://www.facebook.com/lfvbw/photos/pcb.1280912195272724/1280910185272925/?type=3&theater


Angler oder Angelgerät ist da immer noch nicht zu sehen, Anglermobil wär immer noch besser als das anglerfeindliche Schützerfischmobil.......


Ich glaube, ich habe selten mit einer Überschrift so ins Schwarze getroffen

Not und Elend.......
:g:g:g


----------



## willmalwassagen (2. November 2016)

*AW: LFV-BW und DAFV - Not trifft Elend*

Der Präsi ist halt ein Politiker. Schreibt über den größten Stuss noch einen schönen Brief.
Die Forderung der Mitglieder auf der Versammlung war klar, sie wollten den Beitrag an den LFVBW um den Betrag für den Bundesverbandsbeitrag kürzen, weil der ja nicht mehr an den DAV abgeführt wird, aber immer noch vom LFVBW einkassiert wird.
Das LFVBW Präsidium wollte das Geld nicht rausrücken, dann haben die Mitglieder gesagt, gut, dann bitte wieder in den Bundesverband eintreten, egal ob gut oder schlecht, das steht nicht zur Debatte sondern, dann sind wir wenigstens Mitglied in dem Verband, für den wir(LFVBW Mitglieder) Beitrag bezahlen.
Von wegen Einsicht oder so. Blanke Verzweiflung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2016)

*AW: LFV-BW und DAFV - Not trifft Elend*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Von wegen Einsicht oder so. Blanke Verzweiflung.


und Inkompetenz und Anglerfeindlichkeit, Not und Elend, Pest und Cholera..........

Bei beiden Verbänden...

Es wächst zusammen, was zusammen gehört..


----------



## Deep Down (2. November 2016)

*AW: LFV-BW und DAFV - Not trifft Elend*

Wieso nicht den Anteil am Beitrag wieder rausrücken? Da hätten sie einen Antrag gestellt und abstimmen lassen!
So ist das Ergebnis ja erst richtig schlimm!


----------



## Blauzahn (2. November 2016)

*AW: LFV-BW und DAFV - Not trifft Elend*

Mal ne "blöde" Frage:
Was habt ihr da die letzten 20-30 Jahre gemacht, dass sowas am Ende dabei rauskommt?
Es wird ja wohl jeder Angler ein Stück weit in den Vereinen aktiv gewesen sein und die jetztige Struktur, einschl. Führungskräften ist nicht vom Himmel gefallen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. November 2016)

*AW: LFV-BW und DAFV - Not trifft Elend*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> "Erfolgreiche Professionalisierungsprozesse in Verbänden sind kein Zufall. Und sie sind auch für den DAFV möglich. Gerne bringen wir uns mit unse-rer Erfahrung und Kompetenz ein."



Gibts schon erste Erkenntnisse zu den dort eingesetzten Psychopharmaka ?

Köstlich..Lobbypolitische 0 mit Prädikat "Hausaufgabentechnischer Dauer-
versager", bietet ähnlich "Hochbegabten" Nachhilfeunterricht an.. [emoji28]


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. November 2016)

*AW: LFV-BW und DAFV - Not trifft Elend*

Ich weiß zwar nicht wie Ihr die Uhren da unten umgestellt habt, aber in Schleswig-Holstein ist der 02.11.2016... Dem folgt dann morgen der 03.11.2016.

Das nur mal so am Rande... Viel können die nicht würde ich sagen.

"_Erfolgreiche Professionalisierungsprozesse in Verbänden sind kein Zufall." _Guck mal einer an, dass haben die auch schon bemerkt, dass es bei denen durch Zufall nicht funktioniert hat- aber eine Lösung haben die auch noch nicht. Dann der Nachsatz "das wäre auch für den DAFV möglich". So geil, weil das ist in einem öffentlichen Brief schon verbandsschädigend und ein Schlag ins Gesicht des Präsidiums. 

Heile Welt sieht anders aus... War nicht immer die Rede "von Einigkeit der Sportfischer durch die Fusion zum DAFV"? Läuft würde ich sagen- zumindest aus dem Ruder #6.

Immerhin haben die Erfahrung (das es durch Zufall nicht funktioniert) und Kompetenz (im Versagen?) zum Einbringen in den DAFV_. _Wenn die sich einbringen geht es noch weiter bergab mit dem DAFV!Das klingt wie eine Drohungfür alle Angler in Deutschland!


----------



## kati48268 (2. November 2016)

*AW: LFV-BW und DAFV - Not trifft Elend*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> _"Erfolgreiche Professionalisierungsprozesse in Verbänden sind kein Zufall. Und sie sind auch für den DAFV möglich. Gerne bringen wir uns mit unse-rer Erfahrung und Kompetenz ein." _


|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:

Das ist so geile Realsatire,
das kann kein Kommentar toppen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2016)

*AW: LFV-BW und DAFV - Not trifft Elend*

Ich sag ja, selten hab ich wohl mit einer Überschrift definitiv so passend gelegen, wie hier mit Not und Elend.......


----------



## kati48268 (2. November 2016)

*AW: LFV-BW und DAFV - Not trifft Elend*

Na ja,
sie haben schon so einige Gemeinsamkeiten:

- gute bis wachsende Mitgliederzahlen
- solide Finanzen inkl. kurz- & mittelfristig stabiler Mitgliedsbeiträge
- jeder eine durchdachte & transparente Fusion hinter sich
- klare Ziele und realistische Planung diese zu erreichen
- Top-PR und einen sehr guten Leumund
- jeder hat an der Spitze einen Profi-Politiker, der sich bei seiner Zunft wacker für Verband & Angler in die Schlacht wirft
- eine zufriedene, dankbare Basis
- ...
- so sehen Sieger aus!
:vik:


----------



## Smanhu (3. November 2016)

*AW: LFV-BW und DAFV - Not trifft Elend*

"Gerne bringen wir uns mit unserer Erfahrung und Kompetenz ein"!!!
 ... der Brüller schlechthin!!! 
Da könnten die ja dem DAFV ja ratschlagen, dass das Nachtangelverbot in ganz Deutschland durchgeboxt werden muss!!! Immerhin müssen auch die Fische und Vögel in den anderen Bundesländern bisschen Ruhe vor den Anglern haben!!
Manchmal kann man gar nicht so viel essen wie man kot.. könnte!!


----------



## Franky (3. November 2016)

*AW: LFV-BW und DAFV - Not trifft Elend*

Mann mann mann - und ich dachte, Jim Hensons Muppets oder "Hurra Deutschland" sind kaum zu übertreffen. Aber die Verbands-Show ist echt noch einen ganzen Tick besser!!!
Boah - ich kriege Kopfkino und muss wahrscheinlich den ganzen Tag grinsen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2016)

*AW: LFV-BW und DAFV - Not trifft Elend*



Smanhu schrieb:


> Da könnten die ja dem DAFV ja ratschlagen, dass das Nachtangelverbot in ganz Deutschland durchgeboxt werden muss!!! Immerhin müssen auch die Fische und Vögel in den anderen Bundesländern bisschen Ruhe vor den Anglern haben!!
> Manchmal kann man gar nicht so viel essen wie man kot.. könnte!!



Ja, als Mannheimer (B-W) weisst Du ja auch wovon Du sprichst...


----------



## Smanhu (3. November 2016)

*AW: LFV-BW und DAFV - Not trifft Elend*

Oh ja! Hier sind wir ja mittlerweile so einiges gewohnt. Aber wie man sieht, es kann immer wieder getoppt werden.|uhoh:
Sollen die ruhig mal ihre Kompetenz in den DAFV mit einbringen. Wird bestimmt lustig :q ...... zumindest für uns


----------



## Deiwel666 (3. November 2016)

*AW: LFV-BW und DAFV - Not trifft Elend*

Wenn´s nicht zum heulen wäre, müsste man echt vor lachen keine Luft mehr bekommen! Das nenne ich mal geballte Kapazitäten. Aber schon lustig dass man jetzt genau das macht, was wir Mini-Vereine und ein Großer an Ihnen vor 3 - 4 Monaten selbst ausgebübt haben. Scheint wohl doch irgendwie Spuren hinterlassen zu haben. Auch wenn man das gänzlich und immer ignoriert und dementiert.

Außerdem wird man bemerkt haben dass das Geld in Zukunft knapp werden wird. Und da man lieber sich selbst füttert, als ein genauso nutzloser Verband wie den DAFV stopft, bereitet man nun möglicherweise schon wieder den Austritt vor. Muss ja schließlich den Mitgliedern plausibel präsentiert werden.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (3. November 2016)

*AW: LFV-BW und DAFV - Not trifft Elend*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht wie Ihr die Uhren da unten umgestellt habt, aber in Schleswig-Holstein ist der 02.11.2016... Dem folgt dann morgen der 03.11.2016.



Die haben das Datum geändert :q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2016)

*AW: LFV-BW und DAFV - Not trifft Elend*

Machts das besser oder schlimmer?
Nicht mal für diesen kleinen Fehler können die sich entschuldigen, sondern meinen, das können sie unbemerkt ändern.

Also schlimmer.....

Peinlich
Elend
Dilettantisch
Anglerfeindlich

Ich habe bei der letzen Eingruppierung des LFV-BW schon angemerkt (siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319979 ), dass man noch "Luft nach oben" braucht bei dieser Versammlung anglerfeindlicher Dilettanten..

Meine Voraussage/Befürchtung bewahrheitete sich damit.

Und dementsprechend kommt jetzt der LFV-BW auch aufs Treppchen...

Und bei allem, was da momentan schiefläuft, lass ich nochmal "Luft nach oben" - will jemand dagegen wetten, dass die gebraucht werden wird?
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321468
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321259
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=311149
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313222
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=314416
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313183
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201519
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316478
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316835
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317659
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317995
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317842
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319118
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319741
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=308169
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=309196
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=315878
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317386
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=318313
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321438


----------



## kati48268 (3. November 2016)

*AW: LFV-BW und DAFV - Not trifft Elend*

Was kostet der LFV-Beitrag zur Zeit?
Und wo geht die Reise hin?
a) auch ohne DAFV-Beitritt
b) inkl. DAFV-Beitritt
(wobei Letzterer in absehbarer Zeit ja auch noch erhöhen dürfte)


----------



## kati48268 (3. November 2016)

*AW: LFV-BW und DAFV - Not trifft Elend*

Auch sehr schön:
_"Der LFVBW bekennt sich zu seiner Verantwortung im Interesse seiner  Mitglieder *und aller Anglerinnen und Angler in Baden-Württemberg und in  ganz Deutschland* und leistet mit dem Eintritt in den DAFV zum 01.01.2017  einen solidarischen Beitrag."

_Wie hoch, bzw. wie flach ist der Organisationsgrad_ i_n BaWü nochmal?
Was fällt denen ein, für andere Angler sprechen zu wollen, als für die verbliebenen paar Hansels?! :r
Das ist doch grad in den Augen der soeben ausgetretenen Vereine ein Schlag in die Fr****!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2016)

*AW: LFV-BW und DAFV - Not trifft Elend*

In BW sind nur ca. die Hälfte der Vereine im LFV-BW, die Quote wird durch die vielen Kündigungen (weit über 10% der jetzigen Zahlerschar) nicht größer...


----------



## gründler (3. November 2016)

*AW: LFV-BW und DAFV - Not trifft Elend*

Hohlen wa noch mal das Leber beispiel...

Man lege eine Leber ins Feld verkrümmele sich auf seinen Einstand und warte auf Anblick.

Nicht lange und die ersten Rabenartigen treffen ein,20-30 Stk. kloppen sich um die saftige Leber.Nun wird die Leber aber immer kleiner und die ersten treiben die anderen beiseite,ja regelrechte kämpfe beginnen um die immer kleiner werden'e Leber.

Am ende bleiben meist nur 1-2 Rabenartige übrig......

Genau das gleiche passiert hier gerade auf ähnliche Weise.

|wavey:


----------



## Mork (3. November 2016)

*AW: LFV-BW und DAFV - Not trifft Elend*

Unabhängig von der Vergangenheit und euren Erfahrungen (ich bin da zu kurz dabei) finde ich es ein hartes Stück so einen Brief zum Einstand einer Zusammenarbeit öffentilch zu machen.

Das Vertrauen ist doch dadurch schon von Anfang an zerüttet und jeder Aspekt wird doch aufgrund eines solchen Briefes immer wieder in Frage gestellt.

Clever war das sicherlich nicht, wahrscheinlich aber bewusst provoziert...


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2016)

*AW: LFV-BW und DAFV - Not trifft Elend*



Mork schrieb:


> Das Vertrauen ist doch dadurch schon von Anfang an zerüttet und jeder Aspekt wird doch aufgrund eines solchen Briefes immer wieder in Frage gestellt.


Da hast Du vollkommen recht, das kommt noch dazu.....


----------



## kati48268 (3. November 2016)

*AW: LFV-BW und DAFV - Not trifft Elend*



Mork schrieb:


> Das Vertrauen ist doch dadurch schon von Anfang an zerüttet und jeder Aspekt wird doch aufgrund eines solchen Briefes immer wieder in Frage gestellt.
> 
> Clever war das sicherlich nicht, wahrscheinlich aber bewusst provoziert...


Das sehe ich anders.
Die meisten angesprochenen Punkte (+ noch viele mehr) sind grundsätzlich berechtigt.
_(Auch wenn es schon anmaßend ist, dass ausgerechnet der Katastrophenverband BaWü an andere Bedingungen stellt, da er seine eigenen Hausaufgaben nicht mal angeht)_

Man klärt so etwas aber BEVOR man irgendwo eintritt und Mitgliedergelder dort verbrennt.
Heisst: man stellt einen Katalog von Bedingungen auf, die beantwortet, angegangen oder erfüllt sein müssen, 
DAMIT man dann erst eintritt.

Es ist seit über 3 Jahren Praxis, dass immer mal wieder LVs Fragen-/Forderungskataloge an Frau Happach-Kannnix gestellt haben - und was ist damit passiert?
Gar nichts!

Sie hat das stumpf ignoriert und ausgesessen!
Warum sollte sich daran etwas ändern, wenn die BaWü'ler eintreten und zahlen, obwohl diese Baustellen seit (Fehl-)Geburt des DAFV bestehen?

Das Ganze ist nichts als BLENDWERK gegenüber den Mitgliedsvereinen in BaWü!
_"Schaut mal, wir haben jede Menge Forderungen, was sind wir doch kompetent, wir räumen da auf."_
Die wissen ganz genau, dass das Papier im entsprechenden blau-gelben Eimer landet.
Verarschung, ein Schauspiel, nichts weiter.


----------



## Lahnfischer (4. November 2016)

*AW: LFV-BW und DAFV - Not trifft Elend*

Wenn die Blinden mit den Lahmen...Anler Erbarmen...|krach:|gr:#q


----------



## Realo (6. November 2016)

*AW: LFV-BW und DAFV - Not trifft Elend*

Wer regiert BW? Wer war der größte Basisverband des LFV-BW? Welchen Namen trug dieser Verband? Wie hat sich der Verband für die Interessen der Angler eingesetzt? Gab es durch diesen Verband irgend eine Verbesserung in Bezug auf die Angelei (Nachtangeln, Angelstrecken, Jugendangeln, usw.)?
Richtig ist doch, dass Vereine dieses Basisverbandes ihr eigenes Ding gemacht haben, weil 
Casting nicht alles ist.
Real betrachtet ist man dort vom Angler weiter entfernt als dies vom DAFV bisher denkbar war. Es bleibt nur zu wünschen, dass der LFV-BW seine Ziele nicht durchsetzen kann, wenn doch, dann bis bald auf dem Sportplatz beim Zielwerfen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. November 2016)

*AW: LFV-BW und DAFV - Not trifft Elend*

Real betrachtet ist Deine Sichtweise so falsch nicht..

Nur, der DAFV ist genauso weit (oder noch weiter) weg von den Anglern wie auch der LFV-BW...

Und die Argumente, die der LFV-BW aufgezählt hat in seinem "Offenen Brief" an den DAFV, die stimmen ja (fast) alle so!!!!!


Wieso der LFV-BW NICHT erkennt, dass auch all diese Punkte auf ihn selber zutreffen und Vereine genau aus diesen Gründen auch beim LFV-BW gekündigt haben, das ist allerdings eine Frage, die ich auch nicht beantworten kann....

Dass weder DAFV noch LFB-BW willen oder in Lage sind, irgend etwas Positives für Angler und das Angeln zu erreichen, da dürften sich aber die meisten eh einig sein und Verbandsfunktionäre und abnickende Delegierte dran zweifeln...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. November 2016)

*AW: LFV-BW und DAFV - Not trifft Elend*

Nur auch hier nochmal zum belegen, wie gut Anglerverarschung funktioniert hat, wenn ein Politiker (hier sogar von einer Regierungsfraktion) zum Präsidenten eines als Fischereiverband getarnten Naturschutzverbandes wie des Landesfischereiverbandes B-W gemacht wird:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321660

Die Antwort auf kleine Anfrage ist ja schon seit Anfang Oktober raus...

Hat dazu irgendwer was gelesen beim LFV-BW?

Weiterhin salbadern diese in meinen Augen klar anglerfeindlichen Verbanditen davon, wie sie für die Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes kämpfen würden.
Obwohl der Fraktionskumpel von LFVV-BW-Präsi von Eyb (CDU), der zuständige Minister Hauk (CDU), in der Antwort auf die Kleine Anfrage schon am 05. 10. eindeutig klar gemacht hat, dass er NICHTS ändern will am Gesetz ändern und daher das Nachtangelverbot bestehen bleiben soll ..

Ich hatte das ja so früh auch nicht so detailliert mitbekommen mit der Kleinen Anfrage....

Dass aber im Verband das alles verschwiegen wird,  obwohl der eigene Präsident im Landtag sitzt, bei der Regierungsfraktion und auch noch Mitglied des entsprechenden Ausschusses ist und die daher über das alles Bescheid wissen MÜSS(T)EN, und die Verbanditen das dann trotzdem ihren Vereinen und den Zahlern, den Mitgliedern dieser Vereine, verschweigen und nicht mal drüber informieren, das lässt für mich nur einen Schluss zu:
Der LFV-BW verarscht hier Angler, will nicht, das die mitbekommen, dass der LFV-BW schin wieder versagt hat und nur weiter mit Grün_Schwarz mauscheln will, um da weiter Kohle abzuzocken (Fischereiabgabe, Kohle für Prüfungen etc.)....

Da weiss man dann auch, warum es dem LFV-BW-Präsi von Eyb (CDU) ganz recht sein wird (Thema hier), wenn der Ausschuss (dem er angehört) mit ALLEN aus sen Regierungsfraktionen beschlossen hat, eine öffentliche Anhörung der Verbände zu verhindern!!!

Was ich davon wirklich halte, darf ich öffentlich nicht schreiben............


----------



## Deep Down (10. November 2016)

*AW: LFV-BW und DAFV - Not trifft Elend*

Na, das Schweigen erklärt sich aus der Tatsache, dass vom Landesverband nichts erreicht wird, obwohl nun schon Naturschutzverbände der Aufhebung des Nachtangelverbotes außerhalb von Naturschutzgebieten zustimmen!
Das ist schon peinlich!


----------



## kati48268 (10. November 2016)

*AW: LFV-BW und DAFV - Not trifft Elend*

Es dürfte sehr interessant sein, wie die noch verbliebenen Vereine diese Kombination aus dem "Forderungsbrief" an den DAFV, 
von dem ich nach wie vor sage:


kati48268 schrieb:


> Das Ganze ist nichts als BLENDWERK gegenüber den Mitgliedsvereinen in BaWü!
> _"Schaut mal, wir haben jede Menge Forderungen, was sind wir doch kompetent, wir räumen da auf."_
> Die wissen ganz genau, dass das Papier im entsprechenden blau-gelben Eimer landet.
> Verarschung, ein Schauspiel, nichts weiter.


und der bereits erteilten Abfuhr durch Hauk, 
über die sie bewußt im Unklaren gelassen werden sollten, 
aufnehmen.

Ich kann mich an keine ähnlich abgew***te Aktion in einem anderen LV in jüngster Zeit erinnern; das schlägt wirklich alles.

Kein Verein dürfte solch ein Täuschungsmanöver akzeptieren, vom Dauerversagen mal sowieso abgesehen.

Haben wir hier keine organisierten BaWüler, die ihre Vorstände darauf ansprechen?
Für Reaktionen seitens der Vereine ist es noch ein wenig früh, aber man sollte doch welche erwarten können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2016)

*AW: LFV-BW und DAFV - Not trifft Elend*

Am Wochenende ist nicht nur DAFV-HV, auch Bezirksversammlung, u.a. mit gekündigten Vereinen in BW (Bezirk Nordbaden).
Werde davon erfahren/berichten, wenns was Interessantes gibt..
Dass aber wieder alles mehrheitlich dumm und stumpf abgenickt wird, davon gehe ich aus. 

Auch die Beiträge 2018 (TOP Beitragsordnung 2018, irgendwie muss der DAFV ja bezahlt werden ;-))


----------



## willmalwassagen (11. November 2016)

*AW: LFV-BW und DAFV - Not trifft Elend*

ich würe ja ab und zu noch was von der LFVBW Facebook Seite kommentieren, aber meine Beiträge sind gelöscht und ich darf nichts mehr Kommentieren.
Ach ja, ich habe denen nur die Wahrheit geschrieben,alles belegbar und immer erst, wenn die Falschmeldungen gebracht haben. 
Gelebte Demokratie a la Erdogan.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2016)

*AW: LFV-BW und DAFV - Not trifft Elend*

Bei mir löschen sie auch so ca. die Hälfte der Beiträge ....

Hartnäckig bleiben..
;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2016)

*AW: LFV-BW und DAFV - Not trifft Elend*

Hab jetzt jedenfalls auf die Frage eines Users beim Verband auf Facebook geantwortet - mal sehen, obs stehen bleibt:
https://www.facebook.com/lfvbw/phot...1308091032554840&comment_tracking={"tn":"R1"}
_Der Minister Hauk, CDU-Fraktionskollege des LFV-BW Präsidenten von Eyb,  hat in einer  Antwort auf eine kleine Anfrage der FDP klar gemacht, dass nicht geplant ist, jetzt das Nachtangelverbot abzuschaffen, eine Gesetzesänderung sei nicht geplant. 
Die Angler in Baden-Württemberg wurden vom Verband nicht darüber informiert, obwohl die Anfrage der FDP schon Anfang Oktober beantwortet wurde.
Ob der CDU-Abgeordnete und LFV-BW Präsident von Eyb, der auch noch im entsprechenden Ausschuss im Landtag sitzt, seine Verband darüber informiert hat, ist nicht bekannt - aber zumindest zweifelhaft.
_


----------



## willmalwassagen (12. November 2016)

*AW: LFV-BW und DAFV - Not trifft Elend*

Vielleicht falsche Abteilung.
Thomas, wir könnten doch mal eine Übersicht über die Beiträge der einzelnen Verbände tabelarisch erstellen. Sollten doch genung Mitglieder hier sein die wissen was es kostet.

LFVBW  momentan 13,00€  für wenig bis gar nichts


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2016)

*AW: LFV-BW und DAFV - Not trifft Elend*

Offtopic an
Nicht vielleicht, sicher falsche Abteilung hier.
Mach dazu einfach nen Thread auf, Idee ist nicht schlecht..
Bedenken musst Du dabei, dass in Ex-DAV-Verbänden das nicht so klar getrennt wird (mauscheln will ich aber natürlich nicht behaupten), da dort immer im Vereins/Verbandsbeitrag die Gewässerpoolkarte dabei ist.
Meist ist es da so, dass die Vereine pro Mitglied für Poolkarte und Verband zwischen um die 60 - 90 Euro abführen müssen an die LV
Offtopic aus


----------



## kati48268 (12. November 2016)

*AW: LFV-BW und DAFV - Not trifft Elend*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> LFVBW  momentan 13,00€ ...


|muahah:



Und trotzdem leere Taschen, 
zukünftig Mindereinnahmen durch gekündigte Vereine 
und dann noch in den DAFV (+3,-T€uro).
Die spinnen, die Schwaben!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2016)

*AW: LFV-BW und DAFV - Not trifft Elend*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Die spinnen, die Schwaben!


Salz in meine Wunden............

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=309064

:c:c:c


----------



## willmalwassagen (27. November 2016)

*AW: LFV-BW und DAFV - Not trifft Elend*

Lieber Thomas,
ich war heute bei einer Veranstaltung der Fischereiforschungsstelle in Stuttgart. Da hatte von Eyb auch einen Vortrag.
Da legt er doch eine Folie auf was der Verband alles für Angler fordert:
Kormoranmanagement
Umsetzung der Wasserrahmenrichtlinie
Kein Neubau kleiner Wasserkraftanlagen
EMFF Fördergelder für Aalbesatz in den Gewässern Rhein und Neckar mit Nebenflüssen
Keine indoktrinierte Generalrevision des Fischereirechts
Jugendfischen ab 7 Jahre
Kein Aalfangverbot im Rhein und unteren Neckar
Aufhebung des Nachtangelverbots.

Und ich sitz da und frage mich, was war in dem Kaffee den die ausgeschenkt haben damit ich träume so etwas zu lesen?
Da werden wir ganz schnell die Vorstandschaft des Vereins auffordern wieder in den Verband einzutreten, weil Frau Hassach Kaspar oder so auch eine tolle Frau ist und einen tollen Verband leitet wie Eyb sagt. Wie konnten wir jemals Glauben, unser Verband tut nichts für uns? Wohl einer der größeren Irrtümer der Menschheit. 
_______________
#Könnte Spuren von Satire enthalten


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2016)

*AW: LFV-BW und DAFV - Not trifft Elend*

Lieber Hans:

*Thema Kormoran:*
Da kommt am Montag was Interessantes, wo ein (guter) Verband konkret was unternimmt. Während von Eyb nur Sessel durchsitzt (ob im Parlament oder beim Verband) und konkret zum Thema Kormoran NICHTS unternommen hat, obwohl er in einer Regierungsfraktion sitzt..

*Wasserrahmenrichtlinie:*
Er ist ja in der Regierungsfraktion - soll er nur, er braucht nicht fordern, er könnte machen

*Neubau Wasserkraft:*
Er soll mal seinen Koalitionsvertrag lesen, in dem Förderung der Wasserkraft festgeschrieben ist. Sein Fraktionskumpel Röhm ist zudem Präsi vom Wasserkraftverband in B-W. 
Entweder lügt er also seine Fraktionskumpels an oder die Angler. 
Zu fordern, dass keine neuen kleinen Anlagen gebaut werden ist billig, weil die eh kaum ne Genehmigung bekommen werden.

*Thema Fördergelder Aal:*
Schön und gut, aber Angler dürfte eher interessieren, wieder Aale überhaupt fangen zu dürfen..

*Fischereirecht:*
Soll er doch bitte mal mit seinem Verband ein absolut  anglerfreundliches Fischereigesetz als Beispiel vorlegen, wie er es als Politiker in der Regierungsfraktion umsetzen kann...

*Jugendangeln ab 7, Aalfangverbot, Nachtangelverbot:*
Alte Forderungen (nur nicht vom Verband halt, von Anglern und FDP etc.), die CDU selber hat die Aufhebung des Nachtangelverbotes vor der Wahl öffentlich versprochen. Er ist in der CDU, der Regierungsfraktion, der zuständige Minister ist in seiner Partei, der CDU:
*Politiker wie der LFV-BW-Präsi von Eyb sollte also nicht fordern, er sollte konkret machen!!!!
*
Zudem hatte der LFV-BW nachgewiesen aktiv verhindert, dass das Nachtangelverbot abgesetzt wird.
Und seit seiner "Meinungsänderung" zum Thema nur versagt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321660

Der Präsi von Eyb lässt sich aber hier sowohl mit seiner Partei (CDU, Regierung, NICHT Opposition!!) wie mit gesamten, inkompetenten Verband von den Grünen am Nasenring durch die Manege ziehen.

Die Frage ist am Ende nicht, was sie fordern, sondern was sie konkret tun und was rauskommt...

*Dazu - UND DAS MUSS MAN SICH ECHT GEBEN:*
Dehus, Chef der Fischereibehörden, hat sich "mehr Eingaben vom Verband" gewünscht!

Also selbst Behörden konstatieren hier dem LFV-BW eigentlich im Klartext, dass der Verband seine ureigenste Arbeit NICHT KANN!

*VOLLVERSAGEN des Verbandes!!!!!*

Also Fazit:

*Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg*
*Konkret was Positives für Angler und das Angeln getan:
nix

Konkret was Positives für Angler und das Angeln rausgekommen: 
null*



*Zur Erinnerung:*​*Der Präsident des LFV-BW, von Eyb, ist auch Mitglied der CDU-Fraktion im Landtag!

Er ist damit als Politiker NICHT in der Opposition!

Er ist in der Regierung!!!!!

Er soll also NICHT fordern!!

ER HAT ZU MACHEN!!!!!*
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Da ich aber weiss, lieber Hans, dass das bei Dir Sarkasmus war, kann ich gut mit leben!!

Und weiss, dass Du Dir eher die Hand abhacken würdest, als in diesen unfähigen Verband zurück zu kehren!

Und damit auch den mindestens genauso "kompetenten" DAFV auch wieder mit finanzieren zu müssen ;-)))))

Wie fandest Du den Waller-Vortrag von Thomas Klefoth (ich finds ja schon etwas seltsam, dass der Biologe vom guten AV-NDS die Versager vom LFV-BW unterstützt - aber wahrscheinlich wollte er ihnen nur mal zeigen, wie vernünftige, anglerfreundliche Forschung und Vorträge real aussehen, wenn ein Verband wirklich auch real was für Angler macht und nicht nur wie der LFV-BW mit seinem CDUler von Eyb als untätiger Präsi Angler nur verarscht und abzockt?)??


----------



## August (27. November 2016)

*AW: LFV-BW und DAFV - Not trifft Elend*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Kormoranmanagement
> Umsetzung der Wasserrahmenrichtlinie
> Kein Neubau kleiner Wasserkraftanlagen
> EMFF Fördergelder für Aalbesatz in den Gewässern Rhein und Neckar mit Nebenflüssen
> ...



- Kormoranmanagment nun ja es wird im Ganzen Bundesgebiet gefordert da wäre es schön Dumm sich da nicht anzuschliessen.
- Kein Neubau kleiner Wasserkraftanlagen wie wäre es mit einem generellen Verbot nicht nur für Kleine sondern auch Grössere Wasserkraftanlagen
-EMFF Fördergelder für Aalbesatz in den Gewässern Rhein und Neckar mit Nebenflüssen da finde ich den Ansatz auch Grundsätzlich Falsch Glasaale die Gefangen werden aufgepeppelt und wieder Besetzt vieleicht sollten wir alle gemeinsam daran Arbeiten den Glasaal zu Schützen und nur weil man nicht an den Stellen wohnt wo der Glasaal nun einmal mit Netzen gefangen wird heisst das ja nicht das man sich dann nur um den Besatz seiner Eigenen Gewässer kümmern muss.
-Jugendfischen ab 7 Jahren Ich Finde Jugendfichen sollte generell erlaubt werden unabhängig von alter ob dies nun in begleitung einer Person stattfindet die Volljährig ist wäre Natürlich nur ein Vorschlag
- Kein Aalfangverbot im Rhein und unteren Neckar das scheint ok zu sein so lange es dort auch eine vernünftige Regelung über Stückzahlen und Mindestmaase gibt.
-Aufhebung des Nachtangelverbots nun ja das wäre Wünschenswert und das könnte er doch sofort in die Tat umsetzen um den guten willen zu zeigen

 nun ja falls ich irgendwo falsch liege bitte ich es zu berichtigen


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2016)

*AW: LFV-BW und DAFV - Not trifft Elend*

man sieht einfach auch an dem Beispiel wieder, wie weit Verbanditen und Politik von der Realität und den Anglern der Basis weg sind...

Dass selbst Dehus, der Chef der Fischereibehörde - obwohl er nachher mehr Arbeit damit hätte - dennoch den Verband quasi auffordert, endlich mal überhaupt arbeiten anzufangen, ist dabei doch mehr als typisch!!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Dazu - UND DAS MUSS MAN SICH ECHT GEBEN:*
> Dehus, Chef der Fischereibehörden, hat sich "mehr Eingaben vom Verband" gewünscht!
> 
> Also selbst Behörden konstatieren hier dem LFV-BW eigentlich im Klartext, dass der Verband seine ureigenste Arbeit NICHT KANN!
> ...






*MAN FRAGT SICH DA DOCH, WAS DIE GANZEN HOCHBEZAHLTEN HAUPTAMTLER IM LFV-BW EIGENTLICH DEN GANZEN TAG TREIBEN????*​





PS:
Will jemand dagegen wetten, dass die Äußerungen z. B. von Dehus gar nicht vom Verband genannt werden, wenn sie über diese lachhafte Veranstaltung ihre Jubelmeldung veröffentlichen werden, um zu (des?)"informieren"


----------



## kati48268 (27. November 2016)

*AW: LFV-BW und DAFV - Not trifft Elend*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Da legt er doch eine Folie auf was der Verband alles für Angler fordert:


Eine uralte Strategie.

Wenn ein _Akteur_ einen Forderungskatalog vorträgt,
dient es immer zur Ablenkung der Fragen,
was man als Akteur denn bisher geleistet hat.

Funktioniert bei schlicht denkenden Hörern aber oft sehr gut.


----------



## smithie (27. November 2016)

*AW: LFV-BW und DAFV - Not trifft Elend*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Neubau Wasserkraft:*
> Er soll mal seinen Koalitionsvertrag lesen, in dem Förderung der Wasserkraft festgeschrieben ist. Sein Fraktionskumpel Röhm ist zudem Präsi vom Wasserkraftverband in B-W.
> Entweder lügt er also seine Fraktionskumpels an oder die Angler.
> Zu fordern, dass keine neuen kleinen Anlagen gebaut werden ist billig, weil die eh kaum ne Genehmigung bekommen werden.



Hat jemand bzw. weiß jemand eine Quelle, wo das im Rahmen von WKW entstehende Methan (als vielfaches schlimmere Treibhaus Gas als CO2) im Vergleich zu anderen Kraftwerktypen gesetzt wird?


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2016)

*AW: LFV-BW und DAFV - Not trifft Elend*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Will jemand dagegen wetten, dass die Äußerungen z. B. von Dehus gar nicht vom Verband genannt werden, wenn sie über diese lachhafte Veranstaltung ihre Jubelmeldung veröffentlichen werden, um zu (des?)"informieren"



ich wusste es:
http://www.lfvbw.de/index.php/2-uncategorised/851-fachforum-angelfischerei-nachlese


Das widert mich wirklich nur an, wie diese Verbanditen die Wahrheit verdrehen bzw. nicht vollständig bringen...


----------



## kati48268 (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: LFV-BW und DAFV - Not trifft Elend*

Was ist eigentlich aus dem "Offenen Brief an den DAFV" mit all den Forderungen geworden?
http://www.lfvbw.de/index.php/2-uncategorised/829-beitritt-in-den-dafv-offener-brief

Der war ja bestimmt super um den eigenen Mitgliedern vorzugaukeln, man will was _im_ DAFV bewegen.
Anstatt einen Forderungskatalog zzu erstellen, _dessen Abarbeitung dann erst Grundlage für einen Beitritt_ wäre,
wie es jeder mit ein wenig Verstand gemacht hätte.

Hat Frau Dr. sich etwa zu den Punkten geäußert?
Oder hat'se den Zettel da abgelegt, wo er hin gehört (Papierkorb) und sich nur um die Buchung der DAFV-Beiträge gekümmert?
|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: LFV-BW und DAFV - Not trifft Elend*

Hier im Thread und seiner Veröffentlichung verkauft also der LFV-BW alles als sehr kritisch zum DAFV.....

Im gerade verschickten Protokoll zum Verbandsausschuss des DAFV am 11.11. letzten Jahres steht es etwas anders (keine Spur von kritisch), sinngemäß zusammengefasst:
_Herr Thomas Wahl vom LFV-BW hätte gesagt, weil es immer mehr Angriffe von allen Seiten auf Angler geben würde, bräuche es eine Bündelung der Kräfte in einem starken Bundesverband, WESWEGEN der LFV-BW nach Diskussionen den Beschluss gefasst habe, wieder in den DAFV einzutreten, um einer Zersplitterung der deutschen Anglerschaft entgegen zu wirken._

Die Xxxxxxxxxxx haben noch gar nicht gemerkt, dass sowohl der DAFV wie auch sie selber im LFV-BW die Anglerschaft spalten - siehe die vielen Kündigungen bei DAFV wie LFV-BW .

Und von kritisch begleiten war da im offiziellen Protokoll des DAFV auch nix zu lesen - dieser Herr Wahl hat sich scheinbar nur angewanzt und eingeschleimt beim DAFV - oder wird etwa das Protokoll des DAFV lügen?

Einblicke in das auch dem LFV-BW zugegangene Protokoll kann auch euer Landesverband sicher gewähren, wenn ihr als Zahler mal brav nachfragt - oder so ....
;-)))))


----------



## willmalwassagen (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: LFV-BW und DAFV - Not trifft Elend*

Zur Klarstellung. Die JHV des LFVBW war schon weit fortgeschritten und nur noch ca. 50 % der ursprünglich anwesenden Delegierten anwesend. Da kam die Frage auf, ob der Beitrag jetzt 3,00 € reduziert wird, da man ja nicht mehr Mitglied im DAFV ist und der Beitrag nach dem Austritt nicht gesenkt wurde. Nachdem das Präsidium keine Beitragssenkung wollte haben die Delegierten gesagt, OK, dann wieder rein in den DAFV und nicht erhöhen, da wir den Beitrag eh schon bezahlen.
Da war nichts von Einsicht in einen Bundesverband, vielleicht von den wenigen Castern die da unbedingt  wieder eintreten wollten.


----------



## kati48268 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: LFV-BW und DAFV - Not trifft Elend*

Man hätte die 3€ ja auch dem LV belassen können um im Ländle selbst was zu bewegen.
Aber anscheinend hat der LFV-BW keinen Finanzbedarf, keine Projekte, keine Ideen,...

Und dass der "Forderungskatalog" an den DAFV nichts als Blendwerk für die eigenen Mitglieder war,
ist offensichtlich.

Es gibt nur einen einzigen positiven Aspekt bei der Rückkehr in den Bundesverband:
diese beiden Versagerverbände passen perfekt zueinander!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2017)

*AW: LFV-BW und DAFV - Not trifft Elend*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Es gibt nur einen einzigen positiven Aspekt bei der Rückkehr in den Bundesverband:
> diese beiden Versagerverbände passen perfekt zueinander!


----------



## willmalwassagen (29. April 2017)

*AW: LFV-BW und DAFV - Not trifft Elend*

Heute hatte der LFVBW seine Jahreshauptversammlung 2017.
Das Haushaltsjahr 2016 wurde mit einem leichten Minus von über 200 000€ abgeschlossen.

Der Beitrag wurde für alle Verbandsmitglieder auf 13,00 € beschlossen. Gleichzeitig wurde eine bisher im Beitrag enthaltene Versicherung aus dem Beitrag herausgenommen und kann jetzt für 1,00 € pro Mitglied zugebucht werden. Im Prinzip also 14,00€ für die selbe Nichtleistung wie bisher.
Im Haushaltsvoranschlag für 2017,der jetzt Ende April beschlossen wurde, steht ein Posten - Projekte  500 000€. Auf Nachfrage aus der Versammlung konnten die Projekte nicht benannt werden. Trotzdem haben die Delegierten den Haushalt genehmigt.
An den Bundesverband wurden wohl 160 000 € Beitrag überwiesen, aber auf Grund einer Regelung zur Zahlungsfrist im Bundesverband sind die LFVBWler  bei der JHV des Bundesverbandes dieses Jahr nicht stimmberechtigt.
Da denkt man immer, man kennt allen Blödsinn, aber unsere Anglerverbände toppen alles was man kennt mit Leichtigkeit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2017)

*AW: LFV-BW und DAFV - Not trifft Elend*

grins - beim LFV-BW wundert mich nix mehr - die habens echt nicht besser verdient, wer da drin bleibt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2017)

*AW: LFV-BW und DAFV - Not trifft Elend*

Pix (Grüne) - reicht ja nicht dass NABU-Mann Baumann da reden durfte, auch noch nen GRÜNEN lassen die rein - hat den Troxxxxx  aber gleich auch klar gemacht, dass Nachtangel- und Kinderangelverbot bleibt...

Die Dumpfbxxxxxx der Delegierten haben aber alles brav geschluckt )

Das die nicht mal im DAFV abstimmen dürfen nächste Woche, haben die Troxxxx  da nun auch kapiert, nachdem sich Dr. Berg vom DAFV für die Satzung ,die das beim DAFV so vorsieht, "entschuldigt" hatte..

Nun hats auch GRÜNEN-Anhängsel von Eyb, der LFV-BW-Präsi endlich begriffen und eingestanden, dass man auch da versagt habe...

Stört das Delegierte??

Doch nicht die vom LFV BW - nicht besser verdient..


PS:
Zu wenig Kohle?
Raus ausm DAFV ist ne gute Lösung:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=327319

Und wenn der LFV nicht ausm DAFV rausgeht? -  Dann sollten Vereine aus dem LFV-BW raus (tut gar nicht weh):
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=318313
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320869

;-)))))))


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2017)

*AW: LFV-BW und DAFV - Not trifft Elend*

Nun die Berichterstatung vom LFV-BW:
http://www.lfvbw.de/2-uncategorised/1042-test-5

Wenn also der Höhepunkt ein Kabarettist war, der Ex-NABU-GF und jetzige Staatssekretär im grünen Umweltministerium den Verband lobt, dann weiss man als Angler, was die Glocke geschlagen hat.

Dass sie dazu von über 70.000 Mitgliedern sprechen, nach eigenen Zahlen aber deutlich weniger an den DAFV als für 70.000 zahlen, kann sowohl Rechen- wie Zahlungs- oder Lesefehler sein....


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2017)

*AW: LFV-BW und DAFV - Not trifft Elend*

Noch ne Info:
Wir hatten ja immer das von Anglern bezahlte Fischmobil kritisiert, dass der LFV-BW nur für Biologie und Naturschutz, aber nicht für Angeln und Angler durch die Lande tingeln liess...

Da wurden wir von den B-W-Verbanditen immer angegriffen für unsere Kritik, wie wichtig das Fisch-Schützermobil dochwäre..

Fischmobil wird jetzt eingestellt, Mitte Mai, hiess es...

Wars vielleicht doch nicht so erfolgreich wie von den Verbanditen in BW behauptet??

Auf der LFV-FB-Seite behauptet nun aber jemand, es würde bleiben...

Man darf spekulieren............

Ist wohl so, dass Ruben van Treeck geht, der das bisher gemacht hatte - ein Neuer wurde noch nicht vorgestellt, der das weitermachen soll (geht da ja eh nicht ums Angeln - also besser einstampfen)...


----------



## kati48268 (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: LFV-BW und DAFV - Not trifft Elend*

Was bringt es, einen Politiker als Präsi einzusetzen.
Die Idee dazu ist verständlich: einen guten Zugang zum jeweiligen Parlament.
Das war wohl die Idee beim DAFV und auch in BaWü.

In beiden Fällen sehen wir, wie das in die Hose geht.

Im DAFV wurde eine Person gewählt, die sogar in ihrer eigenen Partei verbrannt ist. Und Zugang zum Bundestag?
Ein LV-Präsi formulierte es mal so: _Die **** kommt nicht mal am Pförtner vorbei"_.

In BaWü massive Interessenkonflikte.
Immer wieder stellt die FDP Anträge im Sinne von Anglern.
Zuletzt (1. Sitzungstag dieser Legeislaturperiode überhaupt) ging es um Förderung des Kinderangelns & Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbots.
Der LV-Präsi von Eyb, CDU-Abgeordneter im Landtag, erhob nicht mal das Wort zu diesem Thema. 

Vorgestern nun ein *Antrag auf Abschaffung des Verbandsklagerechtes für Tier'schützer'*, es geht insbesondere um P€ta.

*Und wer stimmt (auch) dagegen???*
-nicht etwa Enthaltung, nein _"dagegen"_-
*BaWü-LV-Präsi von Eyb (CDU-Mitglied im Landtag).*
https://www.netzwerk-angeln.de/angel...bschaffen.html

Ist es nicht an der Zeit, diesen Präsi abzuwählen,
dazu diesen Katastrophenverband so schnell wie möglich zu verlassen?
_(Gilt natürlich nur für die Vereine, die noch im LV sind. 
Sind ja net mehr so viele...)_


----------

